# Dropdownmenü für JavaScript



## FabianLurz (1. Feb 2012)

Hallo Leute,
und zwar suche ich ein ähnliches "Dropdownmenü" (wenn es so genannt wird) wie dieses:
eBay.com : Fee Calculator

Ich weiß natürlich, dass ihr mir keinen fertigen Quellcode hier hinwerfen werdet. Wäre jedoch nett, wenn ihr mir Ansätze verraten könnt. Habe schon ein ähnliches programmiert aber das gefällt mir noch nicht.
Eventuell gibts das ja auch schon komplett vorgefertigt und man muss das Rad nicht neu erfinden 
Danke im vorraus.
Gruß Fabian


----------



## Evil-Devil (1. Feb 2012)

Das ist kein Dropdown Menü.

Das ist eine zusammenklappbare Liste. Am einfachsten du definierst dafür 3 DIV Container und schnappst dir eine Lib wie jQuery oder Scriptaculous. Damit kann man das sehr elegant lösen. Wenn du auf HTML5 oder andere moderne Techniken setzen kannst, dann geht es auch nahezu ohne Javascript nur via CSS3


----------



## HimBromBeere (1. Feb 2012)

CSS würd´ ich an dieser Stelle auch empfehlen (aber das ist ein wenig umständlicher). Das hätte den Vorteil, dass so Leute wie ich in ihrem Browser nicht erstmal Javascript anstellen müssen  (CSS kann man soweit ich weiß nicht deaktivieren)


----------



## Evil-Devil (2. Feb 2012)

CSS kannst mit entsprechenden Plugins auch deaktivieren. So wie nahezu alles außer den eigentlichen HTML Text 

Aber Grafiken, Styles, etc lassen sich deaktivieren. Für Firefox zb. über die Web Developer (Toolbar). Chrome dürfte dafür auch passende Plugins bieten.
ANsonsten einfach mit nem Lynx die Seite aufrufen


----------



## FabianLurz (2. Feb 2012)

Danke Leute  Wie immer sehr hilfreich 
Gruß Fabian


----------



## Tobse (15. Feb 2012)

Darf ich, auch wenns n bissl alt ist, noch was hinterherwerfen? jQuery UI - Accordion Demos & Documentation


----------

